# An Alternative To Traditional Front Squats



## Will Brink (Sep 29, 2008)

The alternative grip I developed to the traditional grips used in the front squat* came from my own frustrations with this movement. Some people â?????? including yours truly â?????? could never get comfortable with the traditional grips used in the front squat no matter how hard they try, and thus simply donâ??????t make progress in this exercise or simply avoid it altogether. Over the years I put serious effort into the front squat, only to get frustrated with it and drop it from my leg routines. No matter what I did, I simply could not get comfortable with the traditional grips. I came up with something that worked for me. I call it the Brink Front Squat. Teaching it to others who had similar issues with the traditional front squat, feedback on the grip I developed was very positive, so I decided to make a vid to demonstrate the Brink Front Squat.






YouTube Video











Now, some people seem to excel using the traditional front squat grip, and I envy them! For example, John Sully, the guy I used in my first video on the front squat (see URL below),  has perfect form doing front squats using traditional grips. Thatâ??????s why I used him for the vidâ???¦If you are one of those people, I recommend you stick to what works best for you. You might want to try the Brink Front Squat, but you donâ??????t need to.

For the rest of us, if you are one of those people who has tried many times to use the traditional grip for the front squat and were unable to have productive legs workouts, try The Brink Front Squat and see if it does not solve the issues you had in the past. Itâ??????s been very helpful to me and others I have worked with who were never able to get a â?????groveâ??? going with the traditional front squat variations.

â???¢ = see my vid on the traditional front squat At:

YouTube - The Front Squat with Will Brink v12


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice, Will 

Seems like a really sturdy grip. I did Front Squats today, next time i do them i'll give this a whirl and see what it feels like. Im fine with the other grips, but maybe this will be even better!

Thanks, good stuff.


----------



## Will Brink (Sep 29, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Nice, Will
> 
> Seems like a really sturdy grip. I did Front Squats today, next time i do them i'll give this a whirl and see what it feels like. Im fine with the other grips, but maybe this will be even better!
> 
> Thanks, good stuff.



Let me know what you think. There should be no pressure on your fingers if done right, they are placed in the gap between your delts and clavicle. If the bar is resting on your fingers vs delts, adjust the grip. You will know it the soon as it "pops" into place and you will have one of those "how did no one thing of this before" moments....


----------



## Perdido (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. I'm going to try that next leg day.
My wrist hurt with traditional grip when approaching bodyweight lifts.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 29, 2008)

Pretty darn cool Will. I don't have a problem with a traditional grip, but I'm not above giving something else a shot. Thanks!


----------



## Will Brink (Sep 29, 2008)

rahaas said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'm going to try that next leg day.
> My wrist hurt with traditional grip when approaching bodyweight lifts.



Yup, my wrists would kill if I went over 135 myself. Try it and let me know how you make out.


----------



## Will Brink (Sep 29, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Pretty darn cool Will. I don't have a problem with a traditional grip, but I'm not above giving something else a shot. Thanks!



Well I make no promises for those who have no issues with the traditional grips. For you all, it may be more awkward than useful. Don't know.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, I intend to find out next squatting session.


----------



## RasPlasch (Sep 29, 2008)

This is pretty cool.  I did my front squats yesterday....and you post this today. Damn!  Now I have to wait several days to try these.  Im excited to try them though.  Thanks for posting/coming up with this.


----------



## danzik17 (Sep 29, 2008)

Interesting.....it creates the kind of "cup" that I like from crossed arm style while providing the stability of traditional style.

Me likey.  Will be trying this next week when it's lower push.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 30, 2008)

Interesting idea. I prefer straps though.


----------



## Will Brink (Sep 30, 2008)

RasPlasch said:


> This is pretty cool.  I did my front squats yesterday....and you post this today. Damn!  Now I have to wait several days to try these.  Im excited to try them though.  Thanks for posting/coming up with this.



Hopefully you find it an improvement.


----------



## Will Brink (Sep 30, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Interesting.....it creates the kind of "cup" that I like from crossed arm style while providing the stability of traditional style.
> 
> Me likey.  Will be trying this next week when it's lower push.



Here's a tip. You should feel no pressure at all on the fingers if they are placed just right, the weight is actually on the shoulders. Misplaced fingers, will feel weight on fingers. The fingers fit right between the space you create when you "lock in" between the shoulders and the clavicle.


----------



## Will Brink (Sep 30, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Interesting idea. I prefer straps though.



Use what works best for you. I never found the straps stable or comfortable myself. This is really intended as an alternative for those who don't find the others to work well for them.


----------



## JoeS (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for that, it's an interesting variation.  Not having a rack at the moment, I'm not sure that I can try it just yet, but I'll bear it in mind for when I finally get my hands on one.


----------



## Perdido (Oct 8, 2008)

WillBrink said:


> Yup, my wrists would kill if I went over 135 myself. Try it and let me know how you make out.



Tried your method last night. I had to vary it slightly but still worked great, at least until my training partner shows up and she wants to do chest/tris 

Thanks again.


----------



## Will Brink (Oct 9, 2008)

rahaas said:


> Tried your method last night. I had to vary it slightly but still worked great, at least until my training partner shows up and she wants to do chest/tris
> 
> Thanks again.



Good deal, thanx for the feedback.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 9, 2008)

Interesting.  Will give it a try today.  I personally use clean grip and have no probs with it, but may use this with clients who don't have the initial forearm flexibility to front squat with a clean grip.  They will progress to clean grip, but this could be a good bridge until they get that flexibility.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 9, 2008)

My problem was always keeping my elbows high.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 9, 2008)

Good deal. Been using the traditional grip since I've been lifting, and that has been many years now. But, I am willing to try out any new concept! Funny, but this is just a little tweak, and it looks as if it may be beneficial, especially when using heavier weight. Thanx for the tip. Being that today is leg day I will give it a try.


----------



## Perdido (Oct 9, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> My problem was always keeping my elbows high.



That's the same problem I've had. Must be a genetic thing. To remedy it instead of all fingers around the bar I just use index and middle. This allows me to bring my elbows out and up so bar is resting on upper arms. No problems at all pushing heavier weight.


----------



## RasPlasch (Oct 10, 2008)

Trying this tonight.  I will post my opinion of it.


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 13, 2008)

Double or single dumbbell front squats are a great alternative


----------



## Will Brink (May 5, 2009)

The A-holes at Youtube dumped a bunch of my vids, then tried to tell me I did it. So, lost the URL and had to put them back up. The Brink Front Squat is now here:






YouTube Video


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 25, 2010)

Does the bar crush your fingertips?  Ive been doing the crossover grip and putting hte bar in a good spot is a bitch cuz the bar hurts my clavicle or fingers.


----------



## Will Brink (Mar 26, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Does the bar crush your fingertips?  Ive been doing the crossover grip and putting hte bar in a good spot is a bitch cuz the bar hurts my clavicle or fingers.



If you get the hand position right, you feel little pressure on the fingers.


----------

